# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Young Soldier stabbed to death by black males, Washington State

## Calypso Jones

Killer was wearing a hoodie.  Black Males were yelling racial slurs.   Police are thinking it might be a hate crime.  DUH.    I'm sure it isn't.  I'm sure the soldiers started it and no doubt deserved it from the former beat down newly released slaves.   LAKEWOOD, Wash. (AP)  A 20-year-old active-duty soldier was stabbed to death in a parking lot at the 12500 block of Pacific Highway Southwest around 2:30 a.m., officials say.

Three soldiers were walking from Joint Base Lewis-McChord along Pacific Highway SW when a group of men in a car drove by and someone inside shouted a racial comment toward the white soldiers, the Lakewood Police Department said.

One of the soldiers yelled back something about the suspects treating combat soldiers with disrespect, Lt. Chris Lawler said.

*The vehicle turned around, and five black males got out of the car and confronted the soldiers, a*ccording to reports. As the verbal confrontation ensued, the driver of the vehicle realized the men were actually combat veterans and called his friends off. While the men headed back to their vehicle, one of the suspects appeared to have bumped into the victim, witnesses say.

*The soldiers saw their friend fall to the ground as the car sped away. The victim was bleeding profusely from a stab wound and died at the scene.
*
Friends say there was a party at the Biltmore Motel that evening, and the victim was gathering with family and friends after being discharged from the military. Zimmerman said the victims contract was up, and he was celebrating serving his country. [...]

The initial remark that started the encounter seemed derogatory in nature, said Lakewood police Lt. Chris Lawler. He said it was too early to say that race was the motivating factor, but investigators were exploring whether the killing should be classified as a hate crime.

We are certainly considering it, for sure, Lawler said.

Police are searching for a midnight blue BMW-type sedan or VW Jetta-type car with four doors, tinted windows and stock rims, and low profile tires. The main suspect is believed to be in his early 20s, about 61″, medium build, *and was wearing a blue zip-up hoodie.* The driver was described as having short cropped hair, and wearing a blue and white horizontal striped shirt.
Keep reading

----------


## Calypso Jones

yeah...I BET some of you don't want to touch this.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Killer was wearing a hoodie......
> *The vehicle turned around, and five black males got out of the car and confronted the soldiers,.....**and was wearing a blue zip-up hoodie.*


So anyone wearing a hoodie is a criminal? 

"Yo, that's just wrong, bitch!"

----------


## Trinnity

Mebbe they called him a creepy ass cracker.

----------

texmaster (10-08-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

The bottom line here is that there was an altercation between a group of soldiers and a group of blacks.  The person who stabbed the soldier, unless they can prove self-defense, should be charged with murder.

Aside from those who hate blacks ("******s" is the term they use privately.  "Didja here the one about...?") this is a case of murder.  Should "hate crime" be applied?  I disagree with the entire concept of hate crime.  Murder is murder.  If a jury wants to sentence a person to more years because of the vicious or reasons behind a crime, then so be it.   

Personally, I find the idea of "hate crimes", mandatory sentencing and zero tolerance to be blindingly stupid.  Mainly because it short-circuits the entire system of justice.

----------


## Trinnity

I also object to the designation of hate crime. Murder is murder. Period.

----------


## DonGlock26

If Obama had a son, he would look like the murder suspect, right Chairman Obama?

Another hate crime murder by blacks against whites. Where is Eric "My People" Holder now? 

Perhaps, he should wrap up the second Obama admin investigation of George Zimmerman and start investigating the hate crime murders of several whites by blacks over the last year.

----------


## patrickt

> The bottom line here is that there was an altercation between a group of soldiers and a group of blacks.  The person who stabbed the soldier, unless they can prove self-defense, should be charged with murder.
> 
> Aside from those who hate blacks ("******s" is the term they use privately.  "Didja here the one about...?") this is a case of murder.  Should "hate crime" be applied?  I disagree with the entire concept of hate crime.  Murder is murder.  If a jury wants to sentence a person to more years because of the vicious or reasons behind a crime, then so be it.   
> 
> Personally, I find the idea of "hate crimes", mandatory sentencing and zero tolerance to be blindingly stupid.  Mainly because it short-circuits the entire system of justice.


Sorry, Max but those who hate blacks are the ones who intentionally keep them mired in poverty, intentionally manage to have 70% of the children born to single mothers, intentionally keep blacks in nonperforming schools and none of them use the word ******. No, Max, they're liberals so they can be racists but they can't use that word.

When is a hoodie a bad thing? Well, if you're grabbing some snacks in a 7-11 and you see two young males walk up to the door, deploy their hoodies, and enter the store. Watch your ass. If you see three young men who deploy their hoodies and then turn and walk towards you on the street, watch out.

On the other hand, if you're sitting in the stands at a football came and it's snowing and people are deploying hoodies, not a problem.

Do you see the point, Max? If a carload of young men shout racist comments, then exit their vehicle and deploy their hoodies, watch out. Unless of course, it's snowing. Which, of course, it wasn't.

----------

Canadianeye (10-07-2013),DonGlock26 (10-07-2013),Roadmaster (10-07-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

The media needs to stop making excuses for this type of behavior and this white guilt is getting old. Non of these race baiters will bring this into the spotlight. There is a  problem in the US and ignoring it doesn't help.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-07-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> The media needs to stop making excuses for this type of behavior and this white guilt is getting old. Non of these race baiters will bring this into the spotlight. There is a  problem in the US and ignoring it doesn't help.


White guilt is part of the problem.  Drop it.  I owe no one anything.  I'm a free citizen, I work and I pay my taxes.   If someone wants to hate me, others or each other, that's there problem.  In this case we have a clear case of murder and the murderer should be prosecuted to the full extent of the law regardless of race, gender, religion, sexual persuasion or anything else such as _fellow soldiers_.   Murder is murder and should be charged accordingly.

If the four friends of the murderer are smart, they'll drop a dime on his ass to avoid an "accessory after the fact" and "obstruction" charge.  

It appears 3 have been arrested already and that, they too, are soldiers.  This case may not be everything it appears.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nati...icle-1.1478262



> Washington cops have busted three men accused in the fatal stabbing of a soldier  — and police say the suspects are soldiers too.Authorities originally investigated the killing as a hate crime because the dead soldier was white, and the attackers reportedly yelled "cracker" before the stabbing. Further investigation revealed that may not be the case.
> 
> 
> .......“So this is how we treat combat veterans now?”
> The car turned around. Five men hopped out and surrounded the three soldiers. The two groups argued, police said, but the driver called it off when he learned the soldiers were combat vets.
> 
> 
> They headed back to the car, but one man “appeared to bump” Geike, police said.
> 
> ...

----------


## Calypso Jones

UPDATE:  No hate crime charges.


Via IJReview:
A soldier was brutally murdered in what appears to be a racially motivated hate crime in Seattle on Friday evening, the very night he was celebrating with his friends and family the end of his service to our military.
Army Spc. Tevin Geike and two other white soldiers were accosted by five black men driving by, who yelled racial slurs at them, including the epithet, “cracker,” at 2:30 am. One of the soldiers yelled back, ”So this is how we treat combat veterans now?”

The car turned around, and the five men surrounded the three soldiers while verbal insults were exchanged. The driver tried calling his friends off after realizing these were soldiers, but one appeared to “bump” into Geike as they left to get back into their car.

Immediately, Geike collapsed to the ground in began bleeding profusely.

He had been stabbed in the heart.

Keep reading…*Update*: If a bunch of white guys killed a black man after calling him a “ni**er” it would without a shadow of a doubt be prosecuted as a hate crime, and if it wasn’t the Al Sharpton/Jesse Jackson Brigade would be protesting like crazy.

LAKEWOOD, Wash. —  20-year-old soldier Tevin Geike was celebrating the end of his military service when he was killed early Saturday.

He was walking along Pacific Avenue Southwest in Lakewood with two other soldiers, Matthew Barnes and Brian Johnson.

That’s when a car passed by and they heard yelling. *Johnson said, “One of the guys in the back seat yells something like white and cracker.”* Barnes said he yelled back, “So this is how we treat combat veterans now?” The car came back and five black men stepped out. They demanded to know what Barnes had said and he repeated himself.

Four of the five then backed off, but the fifth attacked Tevin Geike and stabbed him. Barnes struggled to stop the bleeding. He said, “I was sitting there, holding my hand on his chest and then called 911 with my left, screaming at them and telling them exactly where we were and they need to hurry and hurry and hurry.”

~~~

I don't know about you guys but i'm getting pretty freaking fatigued with this.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-07-2013)

----------


## RMNIXON

> *yeah...I BET some of you don't want to touch this.*



We can be certain the media will touch this as little as possible. Make it go away...........

Unlike poor innocent little Trayvon where they go on for months and months. The President himself makes personal comments, and the entire Nation is instructed to examine their prejudices.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-07-2013)

----------


## RMNIXON

> *So anyone wearing a hoodie is a criminal?*



No,

But that does not mean a Hoodie is not a favored garment for criminals wishing to conceal their identity. Especially from cameras on private commercial business being robbed and looted. 

Anyone so brain dead PC as to deny this common utility should consult their local police department.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> No,
> 
> But that does not mean a Hoodie is not a favored garment for criminals wishing to conceal their identity. Especially from cameras on private commercial business being robbed and looted. 
> 
> Anyone so brain dead PC as to deny this common utility should consult their local police department.


It doesn't conceal faces.  That's why the ol' ski mask is still used.

I think hoodies are often worn by people because they are cheap, even though some fashionable ones cost high dollar.    I have about 4-5 that I wear for jogging or to the gym.  I keep one in the car if the weather turns cool. 

Politicizing it seems to be saying more than the brain dead assholes who do it are willing to admit.  That works on both sides of the equation.   :Big Grin:

----------


## DonGlock26

We've seen this before.





> Teens in cab attack will not be charged with hate crimes 
> 
> Thursday, February 2, 2012, 4:16 PM 
> 
> 
> 
> Three juveniles who allegedly assaulted a cab driver and his passenger in Center City Saturday night while shouting racial slurs will not be charged with a hate crime, according to the Philadelphia District Attorney's Office.
> 
> 
> ...


White people in America better wake up to the double standard regarding the enforcement of hate crime laws.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> White people in America better wake up to the double standard regarding the enforcement of hate crime laws.


Yeah, but 1) I'm against hate crime laws and 2) blacks, on average, get sentenced longer than whites for the same crimes so it evens out.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...789858002.html



> Prison sentences of black men were nearly 20% longer than those of white men for similar crimes in recent years, an analysis by the U.S. Sentencing Commission found.
> 
> That racial gap has widened since the Supreme Court restored judicial discretion in sentencing in 2005, according to the Sentencing Commission's findings, which were submitted to Congress last month and released publicly this week.
> 
> In its report, the commission recommended that federal judges give sentencing guidelines more weight, and that appeals courts more closely scrutinize sentences that fall beyond them.
> 
> The commission, which is part of the judicial branch, was careful to avoid the implication of racism among federal judges, acknowledging that they "make sentencing decisions based on many legitimate considerations that are not or cannot be measured."
> 
> Still, the findings drew criticism from advocacy groups and researchers, who said the commission's focus on the very end of the criminal-justice process ignored possible bias at earlier stages, such as when a person is arrested and charged, or enters into a plea deal with prosecutors.
> ...

----------


## patrickt

> It doesn't conceal faces.  That's why the ol' ski mask is still used.
> 
> I think hoodies are often worn by people because they are cheap, even though some fashionable ones cost high dollar.    I have about 4-5 that I wear for jogging or to the gym.  I keep one in the car if the weather turns cool. 
> 
> Politicizing it seems to be saying more than the brain dead assholes who do it are willing to admit.  That works on both sides of the equation.


Hoodies are worn by thugs because it does conceal their face from video cameras that are usually shooting down. If you see someone putting up their hoodie as they get out of a car and come towards you it isn't because the hoodie is cheap. But, keep making excuses.

----------


## Perianne

> It doesn't conceal faces.


Don't they all look alike?  lol

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Don't they all look alike?  lol


Exactly!  Just lock up the nearest black male.  What's the problem?

----------


## Roadmaster

> *Just shouting racial epithets during the commission of a crime doesn't rise to the level of ethnic intimidation, she said.*


 Then what would, nothing. Yes murder is murder but if we hang the hate crime on one and not the other it's wrong.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yeah, but 1) I'm against hate crime laws and 2) blacks, on average, get sentenced longer than whites for the same crimes so it evens out.


 Nothing evens out. Either all are treated the same or it's not right.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Nothing evens out. Either all are treated the same or it's not right.


Agreed.  We should be pushing for fair and Constitutional justice system.  Not pushing for tit-for-tat and payback as compensation for past wrongs.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I have committed no wrongs.  I didn't own a slave.  Neither did my parents.  And come to think about it...there are no living former slaves anyway.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-08-2013),Perianne (10-08-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> *3 arrested in fatal stabbing of Washington soldier; suspects are soldiers*
> 
>  Oct 8, 2013_Associated Press
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> LAKEWOOD, WASH. –  Authorities investigating the stabbing death of a Washington-based soldier said Monday they have arrested three other soldiers who serve at the same military installation.
> ...


If a car load of white soldiers called black soldiers the N word and then stabbed one to death in cold blood, I think the state's tune would be far different.

Of course, the Southern Poverty Law Center, Obama and Holder, Jesse and Rev. Al would all be commenting on the "hate crime".

----------

Calypso Jones (10-08-2013),Perianne (10-08-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> If a car load of white soldiers called black soldiers the N word and then stabbed one to death in cold blood, I think the state's tune would be far different.
> 
> Of course, the Southern Poverty Law Center, Obama and Holder, Jesse and Rev. Al would all be commenting on the "hate crime".


The SPLC isn't so bad, but, yes, there is no doubt in my mind that Jesse, Al and the usual victimization proponents would be on this like white on rice in such a case.

Despite the hoopla or lack thereof, the results will be the same - young soldier Jeremiah Hill won't be so young by the time he gets out of prison...if ever.  The little street disagreement seem settled and breaking up when he fatally and coldly stabbed SPC Tevin Geike.  Pending further investigation, hate crime charges could be reinstated or Hill could be charged with First Degree murder if there was premeditation.

----------


## Perianne

> The SPLC isn't so bad...


I gotta disagree with you on that.  Any time a white-on-black crime happens, this guy is always interviewed about how evil and racist white people are:

Attachment 1308

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I don't know who he is, but I do know this link: http://www.splcenter.org/get-informe...-panther-party



> *New Black Panther Party*
> 
> 
> 
> *Associated Profiles*
> Malik Zulu Shabazz
> 
> *Related Articles* 
> Feds Investigate Dropping of Panther Case (2009)
> ...


Is there any disagreement that racists are bad for the nation?   If there is a problem here, it's the disparities in justice, tolerance and how people of different races, genders, religions and sexual preferences are treated, either pro or con.  Justice should be blind to these and too many times it is not. _THAT'S_ the problem IMO.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The SPLC isn't so bad,.


Sorry, it is a Left-wing hate group dedicated to hating the right. Sure, some of their targets are legitimate, but many are not- like the Family Research Council.

Their tone is much more subdued about hate on the Left to the point of being lip service.

----------

Perianne (10-08-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I don't know who he is, but I do know this link: http://www.splcenter.org/get-informe...-panther-party
> 
> 
> Is there any disagreement that racists are bad for the nation?   If there is a problem here, it's the disparities in justice, tolerance and how people of different races, genders, religions and sexual preferences are treated, either pro or con.  Justice should be blind to these and too many times it is not. _THAT'S_ the problem IMO.


Racism is at least as bad as hatred for difference classes.

----------


## Perianne

@DonGlock26

I like your avatar.  It is genius just like all your posts.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Racism is at least as bad as hatred for difference classes.


Agreed.  All hate is bad.

----------


## Perianne

> I gotta disagree with you on that.  Any time a white-on-black crime happens, this guy is always interviewed about how evil and racist white people are:
> 
> Attachment 1308





> I don't know who he is, but I do know this link: http://www.splcenter.org/get-informe...-panther-party


He is Mark Potok, spokesman and director of publications and information for the _Southern Poverty Law Center,_ and lead white hater in USA_._

----------

Max Rockatansky (10-08-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> @DonGlock26
> 
> I like your avatar.  It is genius just like all your posts.


Thanks! It's been around a while but Obama is living up to it.

----------


## Perianne

From the SPLC website:

_Although the Southern Poverty Law Center  recognizes that much black racism in America is, at least in part, a  response to centuries of white racism, it believes racism must be  exposed in all its forms. White groups espousing beliefs similar to  black separatists would be considered clearly racist. The same criterion  should be applied to all groups regardless of their color.

If a white group  espoused similar beliefs with the colors reversed, few would have  trouble describing it as racist and anti-Semitic. Although the racism of  a group like the Nation [of Islam] may be relatively easy to understand, if we  seek to expose white hate groups, we cannot be in the business of  explaining away the black ones._

http://www.splcenter.org/get-informe...ack-separatist

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> He is Mark Potok, spokesman and director of publications and information for the _Southern Poverty Law Center,_ and lead white hater in USA_._


What has he done that makes you think he hates whites?  From what I've read, he'd have to do a lot of hating to top Malik Shabazz in the "lead white hater" category.

----------


## Perianne

> What has he done that makes you think he hates whites?  From what I've read, he'd have to do a lot of hating to top Malik Shabazz in the "lead white hater" category.


Correct.  But what I meant - and should have said - is that he is the lead white hater from a person who is white.  He is tied with the Reverend Flatus, or whatever his name is, that preaches at Obama's Chicago church sometimes.

----------


## RMNIXON

> From the SPLC website:
> 
> _Although the Southern Poverty Law Center  recognizes that much black racism in America is, at least in part, a  response to centuries of white racism, it believes racism must be  exposed in all its forms. White groups espousing beliefs similar to  black separatists would be considered clearly racist. The same criterion  should be applied to all groups regardless of their color.
> 
> _


The only problem is that is not what is being taught in many of our colleges and universities, especially in race studies courses. Instruction that is often given by radicals themselves preaching Black Liberation Theology. 

In short they preach that only empowered people can be racists. Therefore black and other minorities are not acting out because of racism, they are only reacting to oppression. And as a white person, who is perhaps better off than they, you are now suspect.

And this very same attitude has certainly reached the street level over the last several decades.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I have committed no wrongs.  I didn't own a slave.  Neither did my parents.  And come to think about it...there are no living former slaves anyway.


 Me either nor did any of my ancestors. Why should I pay? Maybe the Irish should look for a check too.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I'm still waiting for my reimbursement check for when the Italians enslaved my Teutonic and Celtic ancestors back in the day.

----------


## Katzndogz

This will not get much publicity.  It isn't a hate crime.  It's a hush crime.

----------

Calypso Jones (10-09-2013),Trinnity (10-09-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

This hate crime thingy has really backfired on the left.   They thought they were going to pull in hundreds if not thousands of conservatives, Christians, WHITES and charge them with hate crimes...and what have we found out?   Whites, conservatives, Christians are not the problem.       

But still, it is frustrating and maddening to have these stupid laws forced upon us and then watch them be administered discriminately.

----------


## RMNIXON

> This hate crime thingy has really backfired on the left.   They thought they were going to pull in hundreds if not thousands of conservatives, Christians, WHITES and charge them with hate crimes...and what have we found out?   Whites, conservatives, Christians are not the problem.       
> 
> But still, it is frustrating and maddening to have these stupid laws forced upon us and then watch them be administered discriminately.



They are delusional people. They make unfair laws to match their delusions. 


How long have we been waiting for the Tea Party Massacres?  :Thinking: 

Instead we had the lawless 99%, Ft. Hood Shooter, Boston Bombers, Chicago murders, DC Navy Shooter, ect.......

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> They are delusional people. They make unfair laws to match their delusions. 
> 
> 
> How long have we been waiting for the Tea Party Massacres? 
> 
> Instead we had the lawless 99%, Ft. Hood Shooter, Boston Bombers, Chicago murders, DC Navy Shooter, ect.......


You forgot Sandy Hook, Tucson, Aurora Batman and several others.  Why so selective in your choice of mass murders?

----------


## Katzndogz

> You forgot Sandy Hook, Tucson, Aurora Batman and several others.  Why so selective in your choice of mass murders?


Because in those crimes, it was a failure to control the mentally ill.  There was no attack based on political ideology as the democrats have been saying for so long.    Ft. Hood and Boston were based on ideologies.   Chicago is the result of savagery without a point.   Unfortunately the Navy Yard shooter is outside both.  That is the end result of black entitlement eventually driving someone over the edge.

----------

RMNIXON (10-11-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Because in those crimes, it was a failure to control the mentally ill.  There was no attack based on political ideology as the democrats have been saying for so long.    Ft. Hood and Boston were based on ideologies.   Chicago is the result of savagery without a point.   Unfortunately the Navy Yard shooter is outside both.  That is the end result of black entitlement eventually driving someone over the edge.


I would submit that people who become engaged with any form of fanaticism have severe mental issues.  Not enough to save them from the noose or a life prison sentence, but not completely sane either.

----------


## RMNIXON

> Because in those crimes, it was a failure to control the mentally ill.  There was no attack based on political ideology as the democrats have been saying for so long.    Ft. Hood and Boston were based on ideologies.   Chicago is the result of savagery without a point.   Unfortunately the Navy Yard shooter is outside both.  That is the end result of black entitlement eventually driving someone over the edge.


Very well said!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I would submit that people who become engaged with any form of fanaticism have severe mental issues.  Not enough to save them from the noose or a life prison sentence, but not completely sane either.


Then you're talking about a good percentage of Muslims ..... right?

----------


## Perianne

> Then you're talking about a good percentage of Muslims ..... right?


All Muslims eventually turn good.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Then you're talking about a good percentage of Muslims ..... right?


Plus Southern Baptists, Fundamentalist Christians and any so-called "Christian" church which preaches against the words of Jesus:

*Matthew 22:36-40*



> *36* “Teacher, which is the greatest commandment in the Law?”
> *37* Jesus replied: “‘Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind.’*[a]**38* This is the first and greatest commandment.*39* And the second is like it: ‘Love your neighbor as yourself.’*[b]**40* All the Law and the Prophets hang on these two commandments.”

----------

